

The Highest-Calorie Menu Item at McDonald's is Not a Burger - accarrino
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443884104577647400959492314.html?mod=e2tw
...at least it wasn't a salad
======
w1ntermute
TL;DR:

> McDonald's highest-calorie item [is] the 1,150-calorie Big breakfast with
> hotcakes and large biscuit.

